# كتب لتعليم برنامج ال Pspice



## المهندس لينوكس (12 يناير 2009)

Pspice for digital communications engineering

http://ifile.it/7b12k8y/1598291629_743t74gtjj.rar 

كلمة سر فك الضغط هي : ebooksclub.org


رابط آخر لا يحتاج إلي باسورد

http://www.4shared.com/file/80209232/747891c0/PSpice_for_Digital_Communications_Engineering.html


************************************************
Pspice for analog communications engineering

http://ifile.it/s9bk6qr/1598291602_87t478htw.rar

كلمة سر فك الضغط هي : ebooksclub.org


رابط آخر لا يحتاج إلي باسورد

http://www.4shared.com/file/80208628/32038626/PSpice_for_Analog_Communications_Engineering.html

***********************************************

PSpice for Circuit Theory and Electronic Devices (Synthesis Lectures on Digital Circuits and Systems 


http://ifile.it/ju4yz12/1598291564_se723yhhr4.rar


كلمة سر فك الضغط هي : ebooksclub.org


رابط آخر لا يحتاج إلي باسورد

http://www.4shared.com/file/80208926/dee7ec1c/PSpice_for_Circuit_Theory_and_Electronic_Devices.html

***********************************************


Pspice for Digital Signal Processing (Synthesis Lectures on Digital Circuits and Systems) 

http://ifile.it/6erx7h8/1598291645_74hwsoow3h.rar

كلمة سر فك الضغط هي : ebooksclub.org


رابط آخر لا يحتاج إلي باسورد

http://www.4shared.com/file/80209426/6e83182a/PSpice_for_Digital_Signal_Processing.html

***********************************************


PSpice for Filters and Transmission Lines (Synthesis Lectures on Digital Circuits and Systems) 

http://ifile.it/a5cps9r/1598291580_84ht5jbgy.rar

كلمة سر فك الضغط هي : ebooksclub.org


رابط آخر لا يحتاج إلي باسورد

http://www.4shared.com/file/80208327/a477595c/PSpice_for_Filters_and_Transmission_Lines.html

************************************


طريقة التحميل الأولي

1:" إضغط علي الرابط
2: ستظهر لك ناغذة إضغط علي Request Download Ticket 
3: أكتب الثلاث حروف التي ستظهر لك (أو حرفين و رقم) في المربع المخصص لها وثم إضغط علي OK
4: إضغط علي Download وحمل الكتاب


الطريقة لبثلنية مباشرة علي الفورشارد و هي بصيغة PDF


----------



## eng_asalem (13 يناير 2009)

thnx for ur great effort


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/osama (17 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*

الف شكر على المشاركه المفيده


----------



## البرج إلك (28 يناير 2009)

thank you PSPICE


----------



## sasoke_81 (5 يناير 2010)

please i need help with pspice what is the sybmol of OTRA in pspice (operational transresistance amplifier)


----------

